# who wants daddy lovins?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi does!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awwwwww! 

Very cute!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RUDIIII!!! Id say thats so cute of the fiance...but Im fighting with him...lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he gave you the stink eye, shantel bahhahhahhahahh


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I Do!!!



J/K LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Pfft. Well let him know my serial killer self stink eyed him RIGHT back. hahaha. Im playinggggggggggggggggggggggggg. (but seriously)


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Why are you two giving each other the stank eye????


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

cuz he cares about Megan...ENTIRELLYYYYYY too much. LOL. JKJKJKJKJ.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Megan you need to dump that turd right away. Whatever would give him the idea that he can do that anyway? I'd pop him one.........LMAO

Joking of course....lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Im playing with you as well Megan. And Chris!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the color and the eyes, simply beautiful! =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks everyone! rudi's just a big baby, she still thinks shes 7 pounds like when i brought her home  hahha.

and chris doesn't want me to go down to FL with shantel, he's a booger! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its cuz Im a serial killer. ;P LOL. Nawh, its understandable. Buttt, youre working on him for the show in Feb right?? My boyfriend is down!  andddd!!! we can go to DISNEY WORLD!!! lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he already said the February one is totally cool with him! whoohoo!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WOO HOO!!! YAYYYYY CHRIS!!!! K! I take back my stink eye! LOL. Now we gotta get planning!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, PLANNING! WHOOHOO!
PM me for some sweet details! lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww that's such a sweet picture!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe!!!! too cute!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks shana and lisa!! lisa, i missed you!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I missed you too!! All of you! I hate being off line!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea...I hate you being offline too! In the box I send you for Riot, Ill send you a Broadband card too.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolllollol. 

well in the box I send you for riot, ill just put MYSELF in there.
then ill hop out, destroy shantel's box, and then take myself and riot back home. 
oh, and we can have some fun too  hahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ima follow you to the post office, and when you get in the box and seal it...Ima rewrite an address on it. Hope you packed a winter coat...youre going to Antarctica.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

!!!! WHAT A JERKFACE! SEE! HOW COULD YOU SEND RIOT TO A MEANIE LIKE THAT!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. I fight for what I love...thats clearly what this shows.  I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!

*steals megans confetti she keeps throwing around and throws some up*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NO MY CONFETTI!!

we have like 20 threads arguing about riot!
you already get felony, its my turn! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im an only child. I dont believe it turns. LOL.  HAHAHAHA. 

And I know we do! Lmfao! Wow. We both have no lives and live fairly close. We should play immediately! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL yeah! we are apparently life-less so we need to like... just sit together and be ... anti-social together hahhahah


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

EXACTLY!!!!!!! So, MAKE IT HAPPEN! lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ok....
come over.
lmao.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ABOUTTTT THAT....I think you should prollie just start walking up here.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAAAT!
i think you should just put together a cart and hitch maile and your cheehuahua's to it and they shall pull you here  bwahahahah

(yes i spelled chihuahua wrong on purpose )


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. My big chihuahua pulls like an apbt! lmfao. and we should most def plan something!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YEAH!
PM ME! ahahhaha.


----------

